# Intro



## mints (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi to all fellow members n non members
This is girish an indian in NZ wrkin in a hotel as a duty manager , ive 2 qualiz in hospitality - dip in Hosp mgt (india) & advance dip frm NZ n 3 yrs of exp in nz hotel , though im just 25 n seriously intrstd in pursuing a 2 yr course in canada (browsing colleges/ institutes)- ive workd in k's in india n NZ as a part of training n really wanted to pursue but dropped da idea n came to NZ 3.5 yrs back to pursue accredited adv dip in Hosp mgt, but this time i wanna make it n i will. 
well d institutes ive came accross r GB chef School, Humber, CIC & NAIT . n ineed to finalise among these only- im intrstd foremost in NAIT ,CIC is in PEI ( not sure ab how da island is) but ya d college is in star rated. 
Questions n suggestions r most welcome thanks in advance
njoy cooking


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

No offense meant, but my first suggestion is buy a vowel. There are parts of your post that are unreadable to me. I stopped trying after the first few sentences.


----------

